# Hello > new member introduction



## hook333 (Apr 10, 2007)

My Name is Ken. I have been trying start a business breeding insects so you will see me posting here from time to time. I will eventually have a website with quite a few species and will let everyone know when I do.


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 10, 2007)

Welcome Ken


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 10, 2007)

Welcome, Ken! I wish you success. I also hope to one day breed and sell insects.


----------



## Ian (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Ken


----------



## Rick (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Apr 11, 2007)

welcome

always be caution

sure you know better than I do


----------



## bubforever (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome, and Good luck


----------

